# Have a good feeling about a pup, but need input



## ratite (Sep 1, 2015)

i'm sure those of you who helped me with my thread in the pedigree forum are tired of this by now, but i am new to GSDs and don't want to make any mistakes. i was in search of a working line pup, because i'd like to work my dog and have an active lifestyle. about a month ago ago, i found a Czech/DDR litter i was interested in, but after some thought and valuable input recently, i decided to play it safe and not bite off more than i can chew. and the parents weren't titled, which several people mentioned may not be best for my intentions.

besides that litter, i've been speaking with several breeders of West German show and working lines, about my plans for obedience, tracking, and eventually possibly IPO. i am not, however, in search of a pup who would need an experienced handler. my heart isn't set on working lines, as long as my pup's parents are capable, stable workers.

it was brought up in my previous thread that a young, impressionable puppy would not do well in an environment with a fear-aggressive dog, which i have. so, i sent messages to the breeders i've been talking to about older pups or dogs, rather than reserving an unborn puppy. and i think i've found my girl! she is from Castlebrook Shepherds, and is six months old. she's even a long coat, which is, for me, a big bonus. she's from West German show lines, but according to the breeder (who also works with WGWL), was the driviest out of her litter. she responds well to verbal corrections, which is what i'm used to with my current dog. the breeder says her siblings are doing well in agility and with beginning IPO training. 

from what i've read of the breeder, these are German show lines that can and do work. her parents are IPO3/SCHH3, and have (at least to my novice eyes) lovely conformation. so, are my warm fuzzy feelings about this pup warranted? does she sound like a good fit for my lifestyle? should i wait until i go to a few IPO club events to figure this out?

Castlebrooks Xaba

as always, thanks to all the forum members for your patience and experience!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Go see the dogs. See how "can and do work" applies to different dogs. It may be exactly what you want, and it may not be. Can you send pm's yet?


----------



## ratite (Sep 1, 2015)

thank you for your reply! unfortunately, my roommate changed his mind about having a puppy in the house, so i'll be waiting until i move to find my pup. that does give me plenty of time to actually visit kennels and go to events, which, like you're saying, is the most important thing. i think i may have fallen for the cute videos and convincing upsell from this breeder, haha, as i'm not sure if the good reviews i have read are about her WL or SL dogs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sorry you can't get a pup now....but really - look further when you are ready.........there are some established reputable people in your general area who are going to be able to get you what you need.

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Whether you choose a SL or a WL, make sure that the breeders are breeding for workability and trains and trials and titles the dogs themselves. Talk to people that have dogs from this breeder to get an idea what living with them is like. A high drive Working line with a high threshold and a good "Off" switch is a dream to live with and work with. A medium drive Show line that has low threshold and a hectic temperament will drive you batty - Not saying that all showlines are hectic - just giving examples that temperament does not start or end with drive levels alone - most people are automatically attracted to Show lines because the words High-Drive scare them, but there is much more to it than just Drive Level. 

I was lucky in that I was part of a SchH club with my Rottie mix so got a good feel for myself by watching the other dogs in the club about the different facets of temperament and what I wanted and didn't want in a dog. I would have been clueless without that experience. Go see the dogs, interact with them, talk to people, get lots of opinions. 

Here's a good article about temperament and thresholds: I think it should be mandatory reading for anyone interested in getting a GSD, and if the breeder you are considering cannot discuss temperament, drives, and thresholds at the same level as this article, just move on!

(Elements of Temperament, by Joy Tiz )


----------



## ratite (Sep 1, 2015)

i actually contacted this breeder initially about WGWLs, because i've seen her recommended on this forum. she pointed me towards this girl instead, and i guess i fell for cute pictures and a nice-sounding description, like a rookie. not actually a big fan of SLs in general!

thanks for the link, i've actually been using that website like it's a bible lately, though i tend to forget it all when faced with adorable puppies, apparently! Wildhaus is actually in my area, and when i do move out of the roommate situation next year, them and Bill Kulla are my top choices. does anyone know of other great breeders with WGWLs, in the midwest or Ontario?


----------

